# local mysteries...



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

anyone have a local B&M with a blend you found so great that you wanted to find it online cheaper? This is my case, the place I usually go to has a blend they call garden gold that is an extremely mildly flavored cavendashy type with no burn whatsoever. Well, they ruse to divulge their source. When pressed they only say its homegrown, which is impossible here in the desert, and that they are the only source. It's driving me mad, at 15.00 for 2 oz. I find myself inevitably drawn and my wallets shrinking fast. Any suggestions?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

mannyCA said:


> anyone have a local B&M with a blend you found so great that you wanted to find it online cheaper? This is my case, the place I usually go to has a blend they call garden gold that is an extremely mildly flavored cavendashy type with no burn whatsoever. Well, they ruse to divulge their source. When pressed they only say its homegrown, which is impossible here in the desert, and that they are the only source. It's driving me mad, at 15.00 for 2 oz. I find myself inevitably drawn and my wallets shrinking fast. Any suggestions?


What's it look like? Aromatic? If so, what's the casing (flavoring)? Can you post a pic? We'll see what we can do. If it's all gold in color, my first guess is Lane's MV-1000 but there are other gold bulk blends. Let's start with a pic and go from there.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

:hungry: This is an exciting work in progress! Bring it on. :hungry:


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

Let me get home and I'll take a few pics to post.
manny


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

here's what I got; aromatic and faintly vanilla, very good.
any ideas?
manny


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

mannyCA said:


> here's what I got; aromatic and faintly vanilla, very good.
> any ideas?
> manny


Looks like Lane's 1-Q to me. Try Lane Limited - 1Q (by the ounce). It's a lot cheaper. But try just an ounce and see if it's the same stuff.

Moo, whaddya think?

I'm not sure if pipesandcigars.com has a minimum purchase amount - it may be $15 - but you'll always need pipe cleaners so I'd throw some in to make up any minimum. Once, and if, you find that this truly is Lane's 1Q, you can order large.

Hope it works out.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, Manny... if this does turn out to be Lane's 1-Q, you can inform your "helpful" B&M that it's the largest selling bulk tobacco in the world and thank them for BS'ing you about it being their own concoction! 

A version of it is Captain Black Royal (blue pack) but that's got more PG (humectant) in it. Still, you might pick up a pack of that at your local drugstore and see if it's essentially the same as what you bought at your B&M. Then you can buy the 1Q.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Manny,

Are there any other B & Ms in your area? If there are then scoot over there and see if you can find the same blend and maybe they will divulge the blender. Most B & M bulk blends are from one of three sources: Lane, Altadis, or Peter Stokkebye.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Looks like Lane's 1-Q to me... Moo, whaddya think?


I think I have no idea. I'm learning here.


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

excellent, will try to get some from the link provided and try another B&M in the area, both are kind of upscale and seem to flaunt it.
thanks guys, I'll keep you posted.
Manny


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I got home and found I have about an ounce of 1Q in my cellar that's still fresh. If you don't find any at another B&M, post your address and I'll send you what I have.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have some vanilla extract.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

My local B&M has a concrete mixer in the back of their shop. And indeed do mix their own bulk blends. So it's not unheard of for it to be a homegrown blend. Now I don't smoke any of their bulk blends, Not into aromatic's, and the fact that I would never know what Id be smoking. Any way good luck in finding out what they are selling. At $7.50 a ounce, I sure wouldn't want to buy it. 
Brian


----------



## mannyCA (Jul 20, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Looks like Lane's 1-Q to me. Try lane limited It's a lot cheaper. But try just an ounce and see if it's the same stuff.
> 
> Moo, whaddya think?
> 
> ...


dmkerr you hit the nail right on the head, got my order in today (since I'm in the PRK it took 5 days for UPS to ship) and I've gotta tell you its right on, the one at my B&M is probably a fresher batch but this one is smooth, with absolutely no burn with that light trace of aromatics. You know your stuff.
thanks,
Manny


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dag. I'm impressed. Good call, D'err.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

le sigh, another mystery blend summed up to blasphemy and dashed hopes.


----------

